
Rube Goldberg machine in HTML forms - aethr
http://sebastianlyserena.dk/
======
mizzao
I don't understand how this is a Rube Goldberg machine. Everything that
happens is triggered by a Javascript setTimeout call, not from the action that
happened before.

~~~
yolesaber
A Rube Goldberg machine is a contraption, invention, device or apparatus that
is deliberately over-engineered to perform a simple task in a complicated
fashion, generally including a chain reaction [from wikipedia]. In this
example, the simple task is displaying the email button. And most computing
operations are Rube Goldberg state machines if you think about it, no?

~~~
joshschreuder
I think the point was that it's not really a chain reaction as each action has
its own timer and will happen regardless of if any other action completes or
doesn't complete.

Which is not to say I didn't thoroughly enjoy it :)

~~~
yolesaber
It's an asynchronous embarrassingly parallel Rube Goldberg machine ;)

------
tonyle
This is really cool,though I really wish I didn't look at the source code.

~~~
azazqadir
CSS and Javascript mixed with HTML, that's a pain to look at.

------
BinaryIdiot
Neat though its code could have been significantly simplified through the
usage of some focus events and using tabindex to iterate over each field (to a
degree; some items would require a little bit more fancy-ness but not much).

Also this page has the biggest html table I've seen in years :)

~~~
jordanlev
People are already complaining that the code isn't Rube Goldberg enough as it
is, and you want to simplify it even further?! :)

------
yolesaber
This is genius. So simple yet so amazing. Reminds me of the Blue Ball Machine

~~~
kalleboo
> Blue Ball Machine

Oh god, that brings be back. What was that... 10 years ago? Gonna lose an hour
now looking up these old GIFs...

~~~
yolesaber
The only way to experience it, imho

[http://blueballfixed.ytmnd.com/](http://blueballfixed.ytmnd.com/)

~~~
chris_wot
Holy crap!

------
NegativeLatency
I wonder how much email this person is receiving from the mailto at the end

~~~
charlesdenault
I'd say he missed out on an opportunity to use that button to build a viral
feedback loop! I honestly thought it was an "email to friends" button.

------
Svip
Considering this was written by a Dane (assuming from the TLD alone), the
author might personally have referred to this as a »Storm P.-maskine«.[0] I
know I would (being a Dane and all).

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Storm_Petersen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Storm_Petersen)

~~~
gadders
Or for the Brits, a Heath Robinson contraption:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W._Heath_Robinson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W._Heath_Robinson)

~~~
slazaro
Or for the Spaniards, "Invento del Tebeo" (literally, "a comic invention")
[https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_grandes_inventos_del_TBO](https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_grandes_inventos_del_TBO)
(link in Spanish)

Edit: Coincidentally, these inventions were attributed to a fictional
professor from Copenhagen (since we're talking about Denmark).

------
asteadman
Recently had to rube goldberg my HTML form POST's to work with API Gateway
because of this issue:
[https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=205782](https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=205782).
Work around I came up with was a ridiculous redirect chain utilizing JWT. This
is much prettier though.

If anyone is interested, it seems like you can probably get away with ~20
temporary redirects before your browser starts complaining about redirect
loops.

------
vardhanw
This is linked in from
[http://brutalistwebsites.com/](http://brutalistwebsites.com/) which got
discussed here sometime back -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11517491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11517491).

Interview with the creator -
[http://brutalistwebsites.com/sebastianlyserena.dk/](http://brutalistwebsites.com/sebastianlyserena.dk/).

------
joe8756438
A while back a friend and I made something in the same spirit for a party
invite:
[http://megazinemagazine.com/winternet/](http://megazinemagazine.com/winternet/)
We released a jquery plugin that renders a pixel font in HTML form elements:
[https://github.com/1800joe/LoResForm](https://github.com/1800joe/LoResForm)

------
partycoder
It's not a chain reaction.

------
alphanumeric0
I'm pretty sure most frontend work with Javascript is already a Rube Goldberg
machine.

------
gjolund
The use of setTimeout makes this an animation, not a chain of events.

------
XaspR8d
Err... how do you start it?

EDIT: Just a network hiccup apparently.

EDIT2: Though I really wish it played Danny Elfman's "Breakfast Machine" like
the old days of the ball machine animation...

~~~
mizzao
Do you have Javascript enabled?

------
fumadelbong
jandmor

------
onecooldev24
Really cool and awesome work

------
q065
1

------
nizhi
ñññ

~~~
nizhi
:3

------
asdffdsa123
Wat

------
bigtones
Fantastic, I really enjoyed it.

------
ryui
fasdfa

------
prueba111111
oryea

------
prueba111111
prueba

------
gfsdgfdg
sdf

------
sideproject
you rock.

------
eeq
eqeqeqe

------
eeq
eqeee

------
asakapab0i
JQuery...

~~~
yolesaber
Hundreds of lines of handcrafted artisanal JQuery...

~~~
carrja99
very artisanal

